# Which types tend to be the most emotionally fragile?



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a friend who feels EVERYTHING deeply. She takes on other people's problems like her own, even makes herself sick with worry! She's not what I'd call a sad sack. She's just VERY emotional. And very idealistic.
She is easily "crushed". And yet, she is a bubbly person too! Can't quite figure her out. Help!:tongue:


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Read up on the F types. Spontaneously, I'd look at INFx (probably INFP). Just remember that individuals differ even within specific types, so don't get lost in stereotypes.


----------



## ColorsOfTheMoon (Aug 22, 2012)

We're looking at an xNFx. It sounds a lot like me so I'm wondering if she's INFP. However, @zynthaxx put it very well when he spoke about individual differences.
Why don't you just ask her to take the test? People are always wanting to know more about themselves.


----------



## Coffee Soap (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like my INFJ friend! But yeah, definitely the F dominants...


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

ENFJ? If we're assuming we're looking for an xNFx, it seems like a Fe dom would be most likely to cave from external emotional pressure.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

No type. This has nothing to do with anything in type.


----------



## gold dust woman (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like me...infj.


----------



## Northwind (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm easily crushed, but I don't think of myself as fragile. On the contrary, I'm quite strong. It's all the building up afterwards that builds character and emotional strength.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Or she sounds like me... isfp!



gold dust woman said:


> Sounds like me...infj.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Most likely an Fe-dominant/auxiliary type.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

INTPs and INTJs are really brittle - not quite the same but close!


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Coppertony said:


> INTPs and INTJs are really brittle - not quite the same but close!


Yeah man, I love everyone and the smallest thing sends me into bouts of crying.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Ice Ghost said:


> Most likely an Fe-dominant/auxiliary type.


Eh, I sort of disagree. It really has nothing to do with the meaning of the functions anyway to be emotionally fragile, but it seems like a dominant Fe would be able to have control over such a thing whereas maybe a "tertiary" level Fe user might be more easily swayed when such decisions are made, etc.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

The types who havent yet developed good coping skills (particularly teens & young adults), who have a past involving neglect and abuse, had poor parenting, genetic disposition to neuroticism or chemical imbalance prompting depressive disorders. 
Those types would be the emotionally fragile kind.
People seem to misunderstand that Feeling in MBTI is a kind of thinking, it isnt to do with emotions as emotions arent relevant to type as we all experience them, what brings them out may vary.
Feeling is just as logical as the Thinking function but in its own way. Do understand that what feeling & thinking means here is relevant to Jung's work and not the words you may commonly use in day to day life.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I know an ENFx who is literally offended by everything I say...and I am literally never trying to offend her.

Also, I think Ti doms are secretly fragile.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

INFJ or ENFP


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> INFJ or ENFP


Hmmm, but their functions are each other's shadows in terms of process (INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se. ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si), so it is interesting how you chose that. 

I want to see @Paradox1987 's response to that.



AimfortheBrain said:


> I know an ENFx who is literally offended by everything I say...and I am literally never trying to offend her.
> 
> Also, I think Ti doms are secretly fragile.


We're actually secretly computing systems, like LISP machines. 
But don't tell anyone! Shhhh! :shocked:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

@Navi Hmmm, but their functions are each other's shadows in terms of process (INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se. ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si), so it is interesting how you chose that. 

I want to see @_Paradox1987_ 's response to that.


Well of course he won't agree it would be biased.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I love ENFPs truly i do but they are like the most emotional/fragile people i know and they aren't unhealthy versions.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Coppertony said:


> INTPs and INTJs are really brittle - not quite the same but close!


I bet i could be more brittle than the two combined.


----------

